# Ouya: la console Android. Prezzo, caratteristiche retrogames



## admin (14 Novembre 2013)

E' arrivata in Italia Ouya, la console Android che ha battuto (almeno sul tempo) i due colossi PS4 e Xbox one.

Ouya è piccolissima: monta una CPU Nvidia Tegra 3 Quad Core, 1 Gb di Ram e una memoria interna di 8 GB espandibile.

Il prezzo è alla portata di tutti: *120 euro*. Ed è un'esclusiva del gruppo *MediaWorld/Saturn*.

Oltre ai comuni giochi che si trovano sullo store di Android, Ouya è una manna per tutti gli amanti dei *retrogames*: tramite l'utilizzo di emulatori si può giocare a tutti i grandi titoli del passato. Tra i quali quelli usciti per *Nintendo, Super Nintendo, NeoGeo, Commodore, Atari, GameBoy* e tanti altri. Con 9,90 euro al mese, inoltre, si ha accesso ad un catalogo di grandi titoli sul cloud: *Assassin's Creed 1 e 2, LA Noir, Darksiders, Deus Ex e tanti altri*. 

Ouya è dotata di un controller proprio ma supporta anche i vecchi controller Ps3 e Xbox 360

Foto


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2013)

Recensione


----------



## Dexter (14 Novembre 2013)

Si potrà giocare online? Supporterà l'HD? Se si,con Play4 e Xbox nuova chi la compra!?

Edit: Ho visto il video  sembrano quelle console da 30 euro che compravo al centrocommerciale,che dentro avevano una 50ina di giochi immondi caricati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2013)

Purtroppo si è rivelata una gran delusione, il progetto in se era ed è interessante, ma ad ora è stato sviluppato male; tra l'altro è pure cara per quello che offre, una xbox 360 slim 4GB nuova tra l'altro costa 140 € su amazon, parliamo di una differenza di 20€. 

Spero che prima o poi scenda in campo google e realizzi una roba seria con android per i giochi, per me sarebbe un successo planetario.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si potrà giocare online? Supporterà l'HD? Se si,con Play4 e Xbox nuova chi la compra!?
> 
> Edit: *Ho visto il video  sembrano quelle console da 30 euro che compravo al centrocommerciale,che dentro avevano una 50ina di giochi immondi caricati*



Lascia stare, quelle console all'epoca erano divertentissime e lo sarebbero ancora oggi. I giochi retrò sono il mio debole.


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2013)

Per il retrogaming è il top, ma costa davvero troppo.


----------



## Dexter (15 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto che in USA viene 80 euro col cambio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho visto che in USA viene 80 euro col cambio



In realtà anche meno, comprese spedizioni e pad

C'è da lavorarci molto su questa console, però per chi interessa solo il retrogaming è ottima (gli indie game al 90% sono immondizia), poi il design mi piace troppo


----------



## Stex (15 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2013)

Delusione a mille


----------



## cris (16 Novembre 2013)

mi pare na schifezza


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si potrà giocare online? Supporterà l'HD? Se si,con Play4 e Xbox nuova chi la compra!?
> 
> Edit: Ho visto il video  sembrano *quelle console da 30 euro che compravo al centrocommerciale,che dentro avevano una 50ina di giochi immondi caricati*



La Polystation


----------

